# Balisong instructional DVD's.



## JBrainard (Jan 26, 2009)

Can anyone here recomend a good balisong instructional DVD? A lot of people at the school I attend use them, but our instructor doesn't teach us any of the draws or flashy stuff you can do with them.
Any sugestions?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 26, 2009)

Jeff Imada is the original:
http://www.amazon.com/Imada-Balisong-Butterfly-Martial-Instructional/dp/B000FNAN0E


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 26, 2009)

Also, please consider Datu Dieter. He has a two part video set on the Balisong.

Datu Dieter, have you converted this video set to DVD?

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## Dieter (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello Harold, 

thanks for telling me about this thread.
Yes, I have it on DVD, but just a basic version without menu.
Both DVDs together last for 135 minutes.
And I was much younger then  
They are not in NTSC, so in the US you cannot play them on a DVD player, but they play back on all computer and laptops.

If anybody is interested int he DVDs they can send me mail under

datu@modern-arnis.de

Greetings

Dieter Knüttel


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 28, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Jeff Imada is the original:
> http://www.amazon.com/Imada-Balisong-Butterfly-Martial-Instructional/dp/B000FNAN0E


 
That is a good one, but also get some personal one on one instruction as well.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 28, 2009)

Dieter said:


> Hello Harold,
> 
> thanks for telling me about this thread.
> Yes, I have it on DVD, but just a basic version without menu.
> ...


 
You're welcome, Dieter!

Hi Everyone,

I found the review of Vol I here from 2003.

Also when I did a search on the word Balisong on MT, there were alot of other posts on the subject.

-Harold


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 28, 2009)

This site reviews Balisong books and videos as well.

Well time to go to my real job!


----------

